# isle of wight reptile shop?



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

are there any reptile shops on the isle of wight? also is it a good place to search in the wild for reps?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

anyone at all?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

urggh all ive found is a couple classifieds and the isle of whight zoo
sorry mate
i'll keep on tryin
:grin1:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Im not sure if IOW has an exotic shop actually. A mate I know over there uses portsmouth or southampton shops for his stuff.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ahh ok no worries, just im going over there for hols in a few weeks


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

got a nice enough zoo over there from what I heard. Same one the baby pengu got nabbed from a while back.


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,
well I live on the Isle Of Wight and there's not much reptile stuff here to be honest.....I bought two of my snakes from a place called Newport Nursery,2 Royals.They have a few reptiles but they are not cheap..my Royals were £85 each and they have put them up to £120 each now,the most expensive snake they have there is a Boa which is up for £399.They have other animals there too.I wouldn't rate them very highly as my 1st snake died which I bought off them.

There is a breeder on the island which I saw a couple of weeks ago....you could check him out his name is Ian and he runs wight reptiles
*Wight Reptiles*



41, Newnham Rd, Binstead, Ryde, Isle of Wight PO33 3TE 
Tel: *01983 566916 * 

you could also take a trip to Amazon world....I havent been there in ages so don't know what animals they have there now
Amazon World Zoo Park - Isle of Wight


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Apologies for bumping an old thread but this thread keeps popping up as number one on google every time "Isle of wight reptile shop" is typed in so I thought I had better update it!.

Yes there is! Exotic Pets & Supplies - Livefoods by post showroom(About Us)

Its a small shop because its a small Island! But we have about 1000 or so different Herp related pieces of equipment on display to purchase and have 15 display vivariums stocking the basics currently beardies, yemens, corns, cresteds, rankins, steno's, leo's, Fire bellys, whites tree frogs, Dendrobates and a small selection of inverts.

We do have some native reps over here the usual suspects slow worms, adders, common lizard, grass snakes, But there is an interesting colony of medditeranean wall lizards living over here that were released in the early 1900's and are doing really well still, If anybody is ever over here pop in and we will tell you where to look for sightings in the summer months.


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*IOW Reptile suppliers*

There is or used to be a large importer on the island. Anyone know what happened to them?
Regards
boa10


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

pink said:


> Apologies for bumping an old thread but this thread keeps popping up as number one on google every time "Isle of wight reptile shop" is typed in so I thought I had better update it!.
> 
> Yes there is! Exotic Pets & Supplies - Livefoods by post showroom(About Us)
> 
> ...


Cool.. didnt know that, i'll pop and see you next time im on the Island Pink


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

> There is or used to be a large importer on the island. Anyone know what happened to them?
> Regards
> boa10


dont know of any large importers over here? Closest is Fauna Import in Portsmouth.




> Cool.. didnt know that, i'll pop and see you next time im on the Island Pink


Doors always open for RFUK visitors.. well 9am to 6pm Monday to Saturday (10 til 4 sundays).... Word of advice for any "mainland" visitors make sure you have Sat Nav!


----------



## UKBALLS (Feb 7, 2008)

boa10 said:


> There is or used to be a large importer on the island. Anyone know what happened to them?
> Regards
> boa10


There did indeed used to be one of the uks biggest reptile importers based on the island for a few years,it was a chap called Graham Ruthven (think thats how his name was spelt) this was in the early 90's he is long gone now,he split from his wife and last i heard he was in south america some where.
I visted his facility many times (was a cottage on wootten common )
The good old days !:lol2:


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*IOW Reptile suppliers*

Hi UK Balls, Thanks for the information. Where is he now? Is he still in the business do you know? You signed off as "The good old days" may I ask why? Did he have many animals and good stock for that time?
boa 10


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

*New premises*

Just to update an old thread that still pops up in google..

We have now relocated to...

Exotic Pets & Supplies - Isle of Wight
76 Fairlee Road
Newport 
Isle of Wight
PO30 2EL

01983 209700
Livefoods By Post - Reptile Supplies


----------



## mimi84 (Jul 6, 2014)

there are a couple of reptile shops on the isle of wight i only no name of one and that's the one ive been to. they are on facebook exotic pets & supplies


----------

